# Top 3 players that you would like the Raptors to go after in the off-season



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Realistic targets that the Raptors can acquire in a Trade/FA after we get eliminated in the first round this year.

List the players that you think the Raptors will have to give up in order to get it done if you want.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

#1. Ron Artest.

Getting Artest is obviously a risky move but he is exactly what the Raptors need right now. He provides perimeter defense so the Raptors don't get raped by the opposing wings on a nightly basis and he brings some attitude to our otherwise mild tempered roster. He has a player option for next season so this will have to be a sign a trade with Artest signing a 3-5 year contract for around 8 mil a year.

Trade: TJ Ford for Ron Artest. Or Nesterovic + Kapono+Joey Graham for Artest and Abdur-Rahim if the Kings want salary relief.

2. Corey Maggette.

Maggette is a slasher that can get to the line on a regular basis. With the emergence of Al Thronton the Clipper may look to shred salaries. Maggette may opt out next season to become a free agent, so a sign and trade will be needed so that he doesn't leave Toronto after 1 year.

Trade: TJ Ford for Corey Maggette.

3. Josh Childress.

Childress is not as good as the previous 2 players but is still an adequate option on the wing. He is a free agent this season so if the Raptors can sign him with the MLE it would be great if not a sign and trade will be good as well.

FA signing or

Trade: Jason Kapono + Joey Graham for Josh Childress


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

#1 Emeka Okafor (shot-blocking, rebounding presence we need)
(sign $10 million a year and trade) for Rasho Nesterovic + Andrea Bargani

#2 Samuel Dalembert (capspace so they can sign Iggy)
for Rasho Nesterovic + Joey Graham

#3 Luol Deng (chicago vowed big changes in the offseason)
(sign $11 million a year and trade) for TJ Ford + Joey Graham + Jamario Moon


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

didnt Okafor already turn down $13 mill a year from the Bobcats?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Batum - draft. might have to trade up. 

thabeet - draft.

roko ukic - sign



i don't see us, or want us, making any major trades unless BC sees a sweet sign and trade for Jose. draft deals are much more likely. save the expirings for closer to the trade deadline.

if we don't sign Delfino (and i think we will), we might use our MLE on somebody. (can we use it this year after using it on Kap?)

Artest is growing on me because I like how he can play both ends of the court with Moon, AP, Kapono, and even Andrea at the 3. he doesn't have the athleticism i want but he gets the job done.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

earlier this season, when philly fans were *****ing

i also brought up the idea of sammy D here, he'd play his heart out for toronto, seeing as he already plays injured for philly.

bringing in a young, physical body & expiring contract in rasho + a pick could probably get sammy d here.

IMO he's the perfect fit alongside bosh if there is one in the league.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Dalembert is not that young. He's like 28 or 29 next season and not much upside. Way overpaid in my opinion.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

overpaid but i don't see the sixers wanting to move him. it's not like they have anybody else at the 5.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

There are some interesting young guys to look at with minor money.

A lot of teams aren't wanting to spend their MLE this summer, I would think. Rosters are and salaries are looking pretty full for the most part. 

I get the feeling there are a lot of gems to be had.

Maybe Robert Swift can salvage his NBA career. I don't know what the latest injury is but I don't see Seattle re-signing him. Is Gelabale a free agent too? 

Another team to look for players on is Golden State. Azuibuike. Perovic. Barnes. Pietrus. Even O'Bryant, who is showcasing down in the D-league. They have some decisions to make.

Again, I don't think this is the summer for home runs. We have to continue adding talent depth on the cheap.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Let's try this again:

3) Patrick O'bryant - big center that was never going to be effective for Don Nelson. 9'4 standing reach. Upside. Allows us to focus on the wing position with the draft.

2) Kirilenko - His contract is ridiculous so he's very available. He doesn't fit in Utah but could be an elite small forward on a different team. He may have lost a step but he's be effective. 26 years old. Needs to get away from Sloan. Gives us a very long lineup. Rasho, Joey, and Maceo might get it done.

1) JR Smith. Athleticism and explosive scoring from the 2 spot. still 22 years old. Alternative: CJ Miles.

We've got an MLE. Why not use it?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am not sure if JR Smith is a smart enough player to play with this team....bit of a chucker with questionable shot selection....he has played well lately though!


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

AK 47
A true rebounding and defensing C trade Rasho + Graham for someone.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I like that. Use the MLE on JR Smith (don't know if Denver would match). Trade Rasho, Joey, and Baston for AK47 (probably midseason). Sign Roko and O'bryant. Draft Thabeet.

We'd lack toughness/experience at the 5 but Bargs should be up to 34 minutes so that's a given. 

Jose/TJ/Roko
AP/JR 
AK46/Moon/Kap
CB4/Hump
Andrea/Thabeet/O'bryant

That's a ridiculously anthletic bench but it's not going to be cheap. The question is: is AK significantly better than Moon next season? 

Or...

Sign and trade Jose to Denver for Nene, a switch of our 2008 picks (to take Batum), and a future lotto protected pick. Bring over Roko and sign Anthony Johnson.

TJ/Roko/Johnson
AP/Kapono
Moon/Batum/Joey
Bosh/Hump
Andrea/Nene/Rasho

hmmmm. going to be an interesting offseason.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, right now Roy Hibbert is projected to be around when we draft(nbadraft.net).He wouldbe a nice pick up. Also what about Brook Lopez's bro? is he coming out this year? Watched a bit of him today and the dudes a beast, he was swatting everyone


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

MLE on JR Smith? You gotta be ****ing crazy!

The guy is non existent on defense, chucks like theres no tomorrow, and never attacks the basket. Pretty much the opposite of what we need on the wing.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

if u get AK then let go Delfino I assume that would be a must unless Ukic does'nt sign as Carlos can play from the 3-1


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

if you let Carlos go, we have to get another defensive wing (AT LEAST one) because Parkers defense has only gone downhill since his arrival (i attribute that to age), and Moon's man to man defense is average at it's very best. we all know about Kapono's defense.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Moon is redundant if AK is here and I concur that MLE on Smith is stupid (And I love the guy). Smith wouldn't fit here plus why waste another MLE on a bench player? Smith will never be the slasher we want under our coaching staff. I don't even know how happy he would be coming off the bench.

If we could land AK and Hibbert I would **** my pants. I love Hibbert but I have a feeling he will be picked in the lottery so unless we trade up...

With AK here, we don't need Fino or Moon. I would love to have Dalembert here but what would our cap look like with him and AK here?????


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I have a bad feeling BC might overpay for Marion to come here.

My targets include Biedrins, Diop, Dalembert, at the big spots but I dont see how PHI could let him go with nothing behind him. Nazr probably a better short term fix.

Barnes, Pietrus, Maggette are probably the wings available. CHA or ATL may need to blow things up a bit and trade a GWallace or JoeJohnson. Johnson could be the next star to demand out of a bad spot.

How is MarvWill doing this year? Would ATL consider a swap for Bargs who might fit them better.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

marion would ask too much to bring his stupid *** here, and i'm glad he won't be

also, hibbert was a no show in their biggest game this year, that didnt help his draft stock.. werent they beat by davidson & stephen curry?

whom i remember as an 11 year old when dell curry played here, he had some of the best shooting form ive seen. is curry coming out this year?


----------



## Balzac (Jun 29, 2006)

Curry has been playing unbelievable ball. From a virtual unknown who no one wanted to recruit to being the spotlight, what a transition. However, I doubt his game will translate very well to the NBA. For one, he's a undersized SG at 6'3". Secondly, his game is rather one dimensional. 

Hibbert is not going to be very good. 4 years of college and his stats are rather mediocre. In fact, most mock drafts have him in the late teens now. 6.4 rebounds in 26 mins as a 7'2" playing college ball? As a senior? Just bad.

AK-47 would be awesome for us. But he's making way too much. J.R. Smith is a joke of a player. Despite what numbers he puts up on the score sheet, ultimately he's a detriment to his team.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

southeasy said:


> marion would ask too much to bring his stupid *** here, and i'm glad he won't be
> 
> also, hibbert was a no show in their biggest game this year, that didnt help his draft stock.. werent they beat by davidson & stephen curry?
> 
> whom i remember as an 11 year old when dell curry played here, he had some of the best shooting form ive seen. is curry coming out this year?


You remember him and his age at the time....or did you just see the same video archive footage that we all saw this week?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

curry is juan dixon all over again. very similar actually. both tore up the tournie and got there name out there as well.

as for Marvin williams for Andrea, i would do it in a second..

Marvin's not much of a slasher, but he'll bang inside and i believe he still has a lot of potential to be a 2nd option to Bosh.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I know Ron Artest is ****ing insane but I would love to have him. We need that team badass. We lack in toughness and Ron Artest is easily one of the toughest guys in the league. I think we should seriously go after this guy.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

we definetly should

i think tj ford for ron artest is fair (filler would be needed obviously), since both have issues that make them risky for both teams..


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It has to be a sign and trade for Artest though. You don't want him to leave after 1 year and you also don't want to overpay for him. 3-4 years is the max for Artest, I don't see him being able to stay out of trouble for more than 2 years.

Josh Childress is someone that we can sign for the MLE. I would like to see Kapono and hopefully Joey Graham traded in the offseason as well.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

see guys like Childress and Pietrus, although a SLIGHT upgrade, are still just average wing players. we have 5 average wing players. we need a star.

i know its easier said than done to acquire the star on the wing, but we don't need anymore average guys unless we're letting Delfino go (so we go out and acquire another decent guy to stock up on assets)


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The Raptors actually need 2 wings. Moon isn't really a starter and Parker is getting up there in age. 

Josh Childress is averaging around 12 and 5 playing almost 30 minutes a game and shooting *58.8%* from the field. I think he would be a legitimate starter and possibly a bargain for us on the wing. It also doesn't eliminate the flexibility for us to acquire another wing.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Now Childress is a starter but Moon isn't?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Childress fits our team much better than Moon. And yes, I think if we had Josh Childress right now he would be starting for us. Not to mention Childress is only 25 years old.

If we get Childress and somehow grab Maggette or even Artest. That is a physically intimidating duo we have on the wing. It also solves the problem of us not having anyone slashing inside.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hibbert is a perfect fit here. The reason he didn't show is because of the tacky fouls that was called on him and not en curry. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that officiating was horrid but there were a few calls that did favor davidson and others that did hurt Gtown.

Gtown were doing very well when Hibbert was on the floor, it is when he was benched that Davidson started to get back into the game.

College ball is a guard game for a reason. Plus you're acting as if it was Hibbert's job to guard Curry. Most of Curry's exploit was beyond the 3 or jump shots, he didn't drive often besides 3-4 back door cuts.

Hibbert will do fine in the NBA. I won't be surprised so see him be solid a few seasons then have monster stats like Kaman. He has very good fundamentals and he works down low very well on both ends of the floor. Plus big men develop slow.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Hibbert is a below average rebounder, fairly slow, not a defensive presence, and is considered by many soft.

Yep. Sounds like what we need to a tee.

As for Childress being better than Moon.. DUH, Skywalker, even though your one of my favourite posters, sometimes your homerism is too much lol


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

bigbabyjesus said:


> Hibbert is a below average rebounder, fairly slow, not a defensive presence, and is considered by many soft.
> 
> Yep. Sounds like what we need to a tee.


I agree. Hibbert might be tall, but he can't rebound and is a senior. I hope we don't draft him because I think he'll be a bust.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hibbert will be a fine backup C in the league for a slow-paced team, in the Rasho mold, but he's not the kind of 5 BC should be looking at IMO.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

if you want to look at a guy IN the league already, in the same mold of type player i think we need upfront.

look no further then sean williams of the new jersey nets, extreme high energy, great shotblocker, runs the floor like a deer, very good dunker.

anybody in the draft with similar skill set is who we should target if were going for a big, rather then a slashing guard/forward/#2 scorer


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

as for the original question though.

we absolutely need to go after Diop.

Rasho will likely be gone in the next year due to his attractive epxiring deal.. and if not he's getting old anyways.. who better to replace him than a defensive MONSTER like Diop.

this is how you know Diop impacts the game. i heard two different players when the kidd trade went down (tony parker was one im pretty sure), who said that he didn't care that they got Kidd, he's just glad they got rid of Diop because he was such a pest in the middle.

and he'll come fairly cheap as well. i'd be suprised if he got the full MLE.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

and dasagana is a damn young vet. i like the idea, but is he a FA>?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Diop is not a free agent. I think he has 3 years of 6 mil each or something like that. The Hoopshype website didn't update his salary but I remember reading it somewhere that the Mavs extended him last year.

And Rasho's value to this team is much higher than people give him credit for. Unless we find a suitable player that can definitely replace Rasho, going into next season without a legitimate center will yield disaster

Przybilla is another guy that the Raptors can take a look. I'm not sure what it will take for the Raptors to get him though since he's playing better ball as of late. But then again with Greg Oden coming back and the Blazers needing to sign all those young players, they might take a salary dump for him. Maybe Rasho + Kapono for Przybilla and Darius Miles. Miles has 2 years left on his contract so the Blazers shed around 10 mil of salary.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Diop is not a free agent. I think he has 3 years of 6 mil each or something like that. The Hoopshype website didn't update his salary but I remember reading it somewhere that the Mavs extended him last year.
> 
> And Rasho's value to this team is much higher than people give him credit for. Unless we find a suitable player that can definitely replace Rasho, going into next season without a legitimate center will yield disaster
> 
> Przybilla is another guy that the Raptors can take a look. I'm not sure what it will take for the Raptors to get him though since he's playing better ball as of late. But then again with Greg Oden coming back and the Blazers needing to sign all those young players, they might take a salary dump for him. Maybe Rasho + Kapono for Przybilla and Darius Miles. Miles has 2 years left on his contract so the Blazers shed around 10 mil of salary.


So why would we take on Miles again? to get rid of Kapono? Blazers are trying to get Miles' contract off the books with medical retirement, he hasn't played in 2 years or something - very similar to Alvin's situation.

it looks to be a good draft to pick up a backup center. that doesn't exactly excite me so much but it's a cheap way to build your frontcourt. 

speaking of the blazers, thorn has really transformed their frontcourt. from twin and ... last year, they now have Sean Williams, Boone, Swift, Diop, and Nenad. 

is swift a free agent this summer? i know kwame is. i know they don't have two basketball braincells to rub together but it would be nice to increase our frontcourt athleticism on the cheap. 

still thinking patrick o'bryant though. check his dunk out at the very end:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVjhCeMIFMk


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> So why would we take on Miles again? to get rid of Kapono? Blazers are trying to get Miles' contract off the books with medical retirement, he hasn't played in 2 years or something - very similar to Alvin's situation.
> 
> it looks to be a good draft to pick up a backup center. that doesn't exactly excite me so much but it's a cheap way to build your frontcourt.
> 
> ...


*
*

This is a guy I think can be a player....he seems smooth in the D league and is still a young 7 footer. He is not getting by on athletic ability but on skill and basketball know how.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

seifer, Diop is an unrestricted free agent

i think your getting the fact that the Mavericks exercised there option before this season confused with them signing him.. they signed him to a 3 year deal worth 6 mill in 2005.
-- http://www2.sportsnet.ca/basketball/nba/players/DeSagana_Diop/

ESPN has him listed as an unrestricted free agent, as does hoopshype
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=2008freeagents
http://hoopshype.com/salaries/new_jersey.htm

perfect replacement for rasho.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Marion risky but could pay off in the short run at SF, defensively the type of rebounder we need at AF.
Cheaper options Artest,AK 47, Childress
I don't think going under the radar with a low key player will solve our issues at SF, at C Diop or Dalembert either would be great.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

jarrett jack
channing frye
and
josh mcroberts


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

^ yes (if we trade one of our pg's), no and no.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I really wouldn't mind having two draft picks in this draft.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

^ hell yeah i'd love that

knock out two birds with one stone..

get a big man with toughness, rebounding and defense.. and get a wing that can slash and defend

or trade both picks and get oj mayoo


----------

